# How to get rid of "waiting for carrier" delay

## CrazyCasta

I have a laptop and fairly often I boot up somewhere where I don't have ethernet and get stuck at the "waiting for carrier" message for however long that takes (feels like 20-30s) which is the majority of my boot time. Is there a way to set the timeout or just disable it altogether?

----------

## Buffoon

Have you tried ifplugd?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

What are you using to get such delay. none of my openrc boxes have such with eudev.

And I assume you talk about Wireless lan right? 

Please be more specific.

----------

## szatox

What init system do you use and in what fashion you configure your network?

Maybe you can enable parallel boot?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

it looks more that something hard depends on the network.

bootchart should shed a light where it really hangs and than check out the dependencies.

----------

## CrazyCasta

It's the wired interface. When you don't have something plugged in on any interface that can detect it (almost every computer I've ever installed gentoo on) it will hang with the message "waiting for carrier" until it times out. I would still need to start it because I do use it quite often, I just want it to instantly fail if there's no network.

As for ifplugd, I'm the basic gentoo setup with openrc and would rather not start dealing with other setups. What I'm hoping is that there is some configuration parameter I can put in /etc/conf.d/net to deal with this behaviour.

----------

## Buffoon

ifplugd integrates well with OpenRC, but the choice is yours, of course.

----------

## UberLord

Another alternative is to let dhcpcd manage things entirely - or some other equivalent.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

as ueberlord said. I am sure I set somewhere dhcpcd... with eudev and openrc. 

and even before none of my gentoo boxes hung with or without wireless / wired lan... 

I pull the power plug of my modem so there is no network node on the other end of my network usually ...

syslog => as you can see, the modem booted up much later and my box did not hang at all.

you may add parallel boot too to the bootup options..

```
Aug  6 19:58:40 localhost dhcpcd[3952]: eth0: offered 10.0.0.2 from 10.0.0.138

Aug  6 19:58:46 localhost dhcpcd[3952]: eth0: leased 10.0.0.2 for 86400 seconds

Aug  6 19:58:46 localhost dhcpcd[3952]: eth0: adding route to 10.0.0.0/24

Aug  6 19:58:46 localhost dhcpcd[3952]: eth0: adding default route via 10.0.0.138

Aug  6 19:58:46 localhost dhcpcd[3952]: eth0: deleting route to 169.254.0.0/16

Aug  6 19:58:46 localhost dhcpcd[3952]: eth0: removing route to 10.0.0.0/24

```

----------

